# Airtronics M8....need help



## theycallmejam (Feb 11, 2004)

Does anyone have or know where I can get a manual for the M8? 
I just got a used one and have no manual, there is alot to this radio, and I want to know how to use all of it.
Help me ...please
Jimmy


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=87836


actually someone just asked a month or two ago... see if this thread helps and you can contact the guy..

if not.. i can copy the one i have for you, and if you just pay me postage I can send you a xeroxed copy....


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

theycallmejam said:


> Does anyone have or know where I can get a manual for the M8?
> I just got a used one and have no manual, there is alot to this radio, and I want to know how to use all of it.
> Help me ...please
> Jimmy


i just found my manual... i need some time to scan the thing....

-Tone


----------



## JSJ Racing (May 18, 2004)

I would like a copy also.

Thanks


----------



## theycallmejam (Feb 11, 2004)

eviltone, here is my addy for when you git er done.
[email protected]
Thanks in Advance,
Jimmy


----------



## zcarbri (Jan 1, 2005)

*Any chance on that info as well?*

I was wondering if you could send it to me as well, kinda new to this sport and have the M-8, just no manual and this looks like it has a few options that I would like to figure out...  

I would appreciate it! And happy New Year!!!!!! :wave: 

Thanks again.

My e-mail is [email protected]

Have a great day!

Brian


----------



## J.W (Jul 25, 2004)

m8 manual


----------



## JSJ Racing (May 18, 2004)

I can't get pages 4 and 26 to enlarge.


----------

